# Need personal experience of LGD dog breeds



## Donna1982

I've had some experience with Great Pyrenees but would like to know everyones experience with them, compared to say a Anatolian and other LGD breeds. I really like the looks of Sage Koochee but no nothing about them. 

Like I have said before the boyfriend doesn't want another dog but I think in the long run we are going to be better off. Interested in hearing what everyone has to say on the subject and what breed everyone picks.


----------



## mekasmom

GPs are a softer breed of LGD, readily available, not expensive (here), but don't have as long of a life span. But, GPs aren't usually human aggressive either, so the liability issue is almost moot compared to some of the tougher LGDs.
Just choose your breed to fit your lifestyle and needs. If you have kids coming and going all the time to visit your kids, I wouldn't get an Akbash or a tougher breed. If you have mountain lions taking out your stock all the time, you need more than one GP or a tougher breed of LGD. 
If you want a housepet to protect your family yet accept your cat, you might think about an Anatolian more than a GP because of their profuse shedding and yet their devotion to family.
Just think about your needs.


----------



## BarbadosSheep

You are better off sticking with the traditional breeds that are available in this country. maremma, Anatolian, GP, Kuvasz, Komondor, and a couple of others come to mind. Rare breeds are very difficult to find, expensive when you DO find them and you are terribly limited in the bloodlines that are available. Instead of being able to do good research, you are at the mercy of your breeder for information. I chose Anatolian because I like their method of guarding better than GP and I like their shorter coat which can handle South Carolina weather better. It was harder to locate a good Anatolian, but worth the effort.


----------



## Donna1982

Thanks Mekasmom we have no kids dont plan on having one anytime soon. My nephews come down but not often. This dog (if we do go that way) will be 100 % outside with the goats. I have already 4 house dogs and 1 being 100 lbs 1 being 75 1 being about 50 and a 10 lb. So I think the bf would have a heart attack if I got another 100 plus dog in the house lol. If we go the dog way I want something that wont break the bank to buy but will being getting a female and I would want at least a litter every once in awhile. We do have big cats here. When we first moved to the farm my 100 lb dog got jumped by something (didn't see it but heard them famous cat cry they have). His tail and back half got clawed up. That has been 3 and half years ago and we have not heard or see anything since.


----------



## Donna1982

BarbadosSheep said:


> You are better off sticking with the traditional breeds that are available in this country. maremma, Anatolian, GP, Kuvasz, Komondor, and a couple of others come to mind. Rare breeds are very difficult to find, expensive when you DO find them and you are terribly limited in the bloodlines that are available. Instead of being able to do good research, you are at the mercy of your breeder for information. I chose Anatolian because I like their method of guarding better than GP and I like their shorter coat which can handle South Carolina weather better. It was harder to locate a good Anatolian, but worth the effort.


I was thinking the same thing. Coming from a breeding and showing world of dogs I was a little worried about the limited bloodline in them but they sure are cute. I was thinking Anatiolian too. Its hot here in Oklahoma and was worried about a long hair breed here. How do they do with colder weather? About how much do they run. I can get GP all day long here from free to a few hunderd bucks. Not so many Anationlians which is another reason I was thinking them.


----------



## Cheryl aka JM

I don't know how long our Anatolian Cricket could run, but I do know she runs FAST! We have a Great Pyr too, and I really do just prefer the Anatolian. She is faster, more alert appearing (sits on highest point and watches while the great pyr looks for a shady spot to snooze) and easier to keep (short coat doesn't matt up, she shed twice a year in huge sheets of hair and then thats done) and I really do think the Anatolian is smarter than the great pyr~ or at least thats the case with my specific dogs.


----------



## Goatress

Hi Donna, good question, I am sending you a PM.
There is of course a large variety of opinions on this board from people with and without LGD experience....what ever path you may decide on please follow your heart and gut above all no matter who tells you what. It has to be right for you......

Brenda


----------



## Faithful

WE have had Anatolian Shepher for many years and would not have antother breed they are good for family guardians as we as livestock , chickens and good around kids, Our have never been around chickens I have read it online and have talked to people , I hope to get chickensand ducks in the next year or so.
We live in Arkansas
http://www.livestockguardianangels.com


----------



## Pops2

i wouldn't bother w/ a Sage Kooche. in the stan they are general guards, not true LGDs. they are sometimes used for dog fighting as well. they are VERY difficult dogs for civilized westerners to handle. VERY stranger aggressive. turkish dogs are hard A dogs but the Sage is not even as civilized as that.


----------



## BarbadosSheep

Donna1982 said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Coming from a breeding and showing world of dogs I was a little worried about the limited bloodline in them but they sure are cute. I was thinking Anatiolian too. Its hot here in Oklahoma and was worried about a long hair breed here. How do they do with colder weather? About how much do they run. I can get GP all day long here from free to a few hunderd bucks. Not so many Anationlians which is another reason I was thinking them.


Good! since you have a breeding and show background you understand the importance of a good reputable breeder and also OFA certification of breeding stock. I do not have a LGD yet (I am sure I am who Goatress is referring to) but that has not stopped me from doing a mountain of research on LGD in general, with a focus on Anatolian Shepherds. They are tough and hardy, fine outside in the winter. Like all dogs, some may roam and some won't. I know a sheep breeder near me that has GPs and has had nothing but trouble with her dogs roaming. She has enough hot wire up to defend fort Knox to try to keep her dogs in and yet they keep escaping. I have talked to others that say their dogs never try to escape. So I think it does vary widely among each of the breeds. 

I know a lady in Missouri that has a really nice litter right now. I can PM you with the info if you'd like...just let me know.


----------



## Donna1982

Oh yes I know about all that good stuff and I am very picky on testing and not just picking any puppy. We ha a GP named girly girl that would take "her" goats for a walk at least once a week. Besides that she was a great girl. My mom's GP barks all night long and with my dogs in the house I know that would make them bark all night long so... that makes me question getting a GP because from what I hear thats them. It a "Hey bad guys I'm here you dont want to come mess with my farm." kind of thing. I still have to convince the bf its a good thing to have another dog lol. 

Another question... we will have a doe pen and a buck pen. So those that have that do you have two LGD or is one enough?


----------



## BarbadosSheep

I am getting two males. I plan to rotate them both between the house and the sheep so that they can be dual duty animals. I will be showing them as well, so they must be social. I know some people might say this can't be done, but I know many show people who do this very thing so I know it can work. Most of the anatolian shepherds in the show ring today are also working dogs once they get back home. Having two dogs will give me the freedom to leave one in each pasture if I choose to.


----------



## Judy in IN

I have had personal experience with GPs and with Anatolians. I like the Anatolians a lot more, although the Pyrs have a great mentality too. The night barking, the heavy coat, and the roaming all put me off Prys. Don't forget that they are blind to traffic, for some reason. 

My Anatolians stay with their sheep. They do like to lay up on a big bale and guard their charges. When we worm sheep, Zeus is right there, sniffing the wormer and asking us not to hurt his girls, lol. 

One of the people who purchased a puppy from me this summer called to tell me that her girl likes to move all of the goats to one corner of the pasture, and then guard them. When she was at home, and the other dogs would go lie down in the heat of the day, she would stay with me, about 20 feet away, and keep watch. Not bad for a 12 week-old puppy, eh? 

Once you've been owned by an Anatolian, you will be ruined for any other breed. If you have big cat in your neighborhood, I'd suggest a pair, especially if you intend to breed them. That way, they can take on anything and win.


----------



## Pops2

an LGD or two are not invincible. i know of cat hunters that have run down mt lions starting the hounds from where the cat killed and ate the LGD.


----------



## Donna1982

Pops2 said:


> an LGD or two are not invincible. i know of cat hunters that have run down mt lions starting the hounds from where the cat killed and ate the LGD.



Trust me I know this. I believe it was a bob cat and it is no longer around here. I haven't heard seen or any reports of anything being killed around here since our dog was attack. We have many of a gun and me or my boyfriend are not scared to kill something that is causing harm.


----------



## hiddensprings

I think you have to go with the breed that you are most drawn too. There are differences within the breeds as well. We have anatolians and love them, but I've seen some anatolians at other farms that I wouldn't bring to my farm if they were free. It comes down to what is best for you and what you like.


----------



## horsepoor21

A " Sage Koochee " ?? I've never heard of that breed before .I did a quick google and it was also refered to as a Central Asian Shepherd which I've heard Central Asian Ovcharka's called before ,are they the same breed ?

I love love love the Ovcharkas ! I chatted with a gal on the 'net who had two Caucasian Ovcharka's and then a CAO . They were her soul dogs . I am in love with them , hope to have one some day ! 

I have a Maremma and a Turkish Kangal .


----------



## Pops2

the central asian sheperd is like the anatolian situation where people in the USA & europe decided they know the asian dogs better than the people in those countries. so they just try to add all the asian light mollosers under the heading CAS and the heavies und the CAO. the Sage Kuchi (if you want to really get the spelling right) is a general guard developed by the nomadic Kuchi people of Afghanistan. it is VERY stranger unfriendly (since these people have fought each other for centuries) and protective of the whole family, herd & encampment. their level of aggression & reactivity would be a general liability in the USA. there might be as many as a dozen no joke Sage Kuchi outside of the stan and most are in britain right now.


----------



## Goatress

hiddensprings said:


> I think you have to go with the breed that you are most drawn too. There are differences within the breeds as well. We have anatolians and love them, but I've seen some anatolians at other farms that I wouldn't bring to my farm if they were free. It comes down to what is best for you and what you like.


I think hiddensprings hit nail on the head.....one person's perfect LGD may be the next person's worst nightmare..... :run: ! 

You also, in choosing, have to take in consideration your place's set up, amount of land, the way its laid out, and predators you deal with to make an educated decision. But no matter the breed, there is strength in numbers I think that's Pop's point too with the lion story. One dog can't do it alone sometimes, and running a pair or three or more if needed always bolsters your protection and increases the LGD's chance of surviving a really bad attack, not to mention your goats or sheep.


----------



## Fowler

Whatever you get, get two.
They may need backup.


----------



## mekasmom

Fowler said:


> Whatever you get, get two.
> They may need backup.


I agree with this. A pair are always the best choice, and they are happier too.


----------



## jessimeredith

I'm personally torn between the Spanish Mastiffs and Turkish Kangals...sigh. Having a hard time convincing the Soldier I need, NEED, them both...lol.


----------



## equinecpa

Donna1982 said:


> If we go the dog way I want something that wont break the bank to buy but will being getting a female and I would want at least a litter every once in awhile.


This statement sounds like a bit of an oxymoron to me. You don't want to spend a whole lot for a good dog but want to breed it? Why? I don't mind responsible dog breeding but keeping a ***** intact in a herd of goats and not having the neighbors mutt dog break in and breed her may prove a bit tough especially if Oklahoma is anything like North Texas. There are so many dogs roaming the fields and roads here...it makes me nauseous. I'm not sure how responsible LGD breeders prevent accidental matings but I'm sure it involves putting up the ***** while she is in season which means your herd is left unattended....just something to think about if breeding is one of your goals.


----------



## Donna1982

equinecpa said:


> This statement sounds like a bit of an oxymoron to me. You don't want to spend a whole lot for a good dog but want to breed it? Why? I don't mind responsible dog breeding but keeping a ***** intact in a herd of goats and not having the neighbors mutt dog break in and breed her may prove a bit tough especially if Oklahoma is anything like North Texas. There are so many dogs roaming the fields and roads here...it makes me nauseous. I'm not sure how responsible LGD breeders prevent accidental matings but I'm sure it involves putting up the ***** while she is in season which means your herd is left unattended....just something to think about if breeding is one of your goals.


Meaning I am willing to pay working stock prices not show prices. I will not pay 1500 dollars for any LGD if that makes me a bad owner then so be it. I am very reponsible when it comes to any breeding of anything. I will only breed what will better the breed. I am a firm believe pups should be better then the parents. I have a show collie I paid A LOT for but never bred him because he didn't have what I thought would better his breed. The reason I want to bred her is because there are no good examples of GP or an Anatolian with in 100 miles of me (in my opinion). We do not have dogs that roam around here. I live behind 5 neighbors and they keep the dogs away. Also any dog would have to go through about 7 fences to get to my place. Which I a dog will do anything to get to a ***** in heat. Also if we did go the dog way she would not be left unattended while in heat and our herd wont be left unattended either. Like others said on here two are better then having one.


----------



## Wolf Flower

You also have to keep your climate in mind. GPs, Maremmas, and some other LGD breeds have a LOT of hair, and they can really suffer in a hot, humid climate. If you have burrs, foxtails, and other stickery things, a long thick coat will attract and hold them. They can get horribly matted if not brushed regularly. Some people shave their longhaired LGDs in the summer. 

Shorthaired breeds like Anatolian, Akbash, and Kangal do better in hot climates, burrs don't stick to them as much, and they are still cold hardy too. Personally, I can't imagine having a longhaired LGD in my area, where it gets to be over 100 degrees regularly during the summer. But people do.


----------



## Donna1982

Wolf Flower said:


> You also have to keep your climate in mind. GPs, Maremmas, and some other LGD breeds have a LOT of hair, and they can really suffer in a hot, humid climate. If you have burrs, foxtails, and other stickery things, a long thick coat will attract and hold them. They can get horribly matted if not brushed regularly. Some people shave their longhaired LGDs in the summer.
> 
> Shorthaired breeds like Anatolian, Akbash, and Kangal do better in hot climates, burrs don't stick to them as much, and they are still cold hardy too. Personally, I can't imagine having a longhaired LGD in my area, where it gets to be over 100 degrees regularly during the summer. But people do.


Yeah I have thought about that. Oklahoma is hot during the summer but this summer has been miserably hot and normally we don't have a harsh winter but last two winters we've had blizzards.


----------



## blueknitter43

I have been wondering something. 
If one adopts a full grown GP that has not been in an environment of livestock, can it still be trained to guard some livestock. This seems like an obvious "yes" because of their nature, but I am just beginning to learn about them.


----------



## BarbadosSheep

blueknitter43 said:


> I have been wondering something.
> If one adopts a full grown GP that has not been in an environment of livestock, can it still be trained to guard some livestock. This seems like an obvious "yes" because of their nature, but I am just beginning to learn about them.


maybe....maybe not. GPs have been bred for show and pets for many, many years. They have even been bred by puppy mills for the pet trade. Some retain working ability but many don't. And many of them have such a thick coat they are totally unsuitable for guardian work. I think I'd be careful with that, unless you can adopt it on a trial basis.


----------



## lockhart76

We have an Anatolian Shepherd, a Kangal, two great Pyrenees, a Maremma, and two 1/2 pyr X anatolian. All are very different and all are exceptional in their own way. I am happy some patrol and some stay with the sheep. Some bark and others don't. A few will actively pursue and kill threats, some will only chase. It is a wonderful balance that is working well. Keep climate, paddock size, predation threats, and the likelihood of contact with children and other livestock in mind as others here have posted. Buy a breed you like. Educate yourself on raising it/bonding/socializing it. Don't buy just one. Too easy for coyotes or other predators to engage/distract/lure one out while others have a meal. ALso, i think they get lonley. 
Sadly, there is often more variance within a breed than between some breeds. I think it is unfair to judge a breed by an example or two you have seen or heard about from a neighbour. Find someone with working dogs that you trust and view the parents in their environment. the price often has little to do with their working ability. Good luck!


----------



## Bearfootfarm

> If one adopts a full grown GP that has not been in an environment of livestock, *can it still be trained *to guard some livestock


I think they either have the instinct or they don't.

It's not something you can "train" them to do


----------



## jordan

Donna1982 said:


> Another question... we will have a doe pen and a buck pen. So those that have that do you have two LGD or is one enough?


Alot will depend on your predator load and how your pens are set up and where they are located on the property. Are your outbuildings and pens close to your house? You may be able to get by with one dog, if you have bold predators that aren't shy of people, one won't be enough.

I have 24 acres total, with 5 acres being divided between 3 seperate pastures for my goats. I have two of my Spanish Mastiffs in the largest pasture that backs up to a 300+ acre field, then the two single acre pastures that hold my bucks and young goats (the 3 pastures are long and run side by side). I always have an additional dog or two that patrol the rest of the property and that way I don't need to keep dogs in all 3 pastures. I rotate dogs in and out of the pastures and have found that with my set up, having dogs patrol the main property keeps any predators from even getting near the pastures. For me, my largest pasture would be where a predator would most likely try to enter (since it backs that big field) so that's the one dogs are kept in full time. We have wolves, coyote, mountain lion and (rarely) a bear or two and since I haven't lost any livestock in 10 years, this is working for me.
Good luck with whichever dog(s) you choose!
Lois


----------

